# موقع رائع خاص بالدارسين والعاملين فى مجال البترول



## khalled (27 يوليو 2007)

موقع رائع خاص بالدارسين والعاملين فى مجال البترول 

www.egpet.net​


----------



## khalled (27 يوليو 2007)

ما رأيكم بالموقع أظن أنه بداية جيده


----------



## khalled (28 يوليو 2007)

لو إنت عاوز تبلغ زميلك الموجودين فى سجل عناوين البريد الإلكتروني لديك عن الموقع عشان يستفيدو منه إستخدم الرابط 
http://www.egpet.net/vb/inviter.php


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (1 أغسطس 2007)

ممتاز يابشمهندس الف الف شكر
thank you very xxxxlarg and my best wishes


----------



## khalled (4 أغسطس 2007)

you are welcome


----------



## ابوعبدوه (5 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمدى ممدوح حمدى (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## medo_126 (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جداااااااا


----------



## ريزو (12 أغسطس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:1:


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (13 أغسطس 2007)

موقع رائع تشكر عليه وتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


----------



## khalled (20 ديسمبر 2007)

اسلام عبد الرحمان قال:


> ممتاز يابشمهندس الف الف شكر
> thank you very xxxxlarg and my best wishes





ابوعبدوه قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور





حمدى ممدوح حمدى قال:


> الف الف شكر





medo_126 قال:


> مشكور جداااااااا





ريزو قال:


> thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :1:





جاسم محمد الدليمي قال:


> موقع رائع تشكر عليه وتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فيصل الطائي (21 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز ايامك سعيدة و كل عام و انت بألف خير بارك الله فيك علة هة الموقع المفيد و ارجو منك ان تقبلني صديق لك في المنتدى


----------



## Eng_AHR (21 ديسمبر 2007)

موقع أكثر من ممتاز
جزام الله خيرا


----------



## محمود على أحمد (22 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا انت فين ياراجل الواحد تعب عايزين مواقع متخصصة زى دى من زمان


----------



## khalled (22 ديسمبر 2007)

محمود على أحمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا انت فين ياراجل الواحد تعب عايزين مواقع متخصصة زى دى من زمان





Eng_AHR قال:


> موقع أكثر من ممتاز
> جزام الله خيرا





فيصل الطائي قال:


> اخي العزيز ايامك سعيدة و كل عام و انت بألف خير بارك الله فيك علة هة الموقع المفيد و ارجو منك ان تقبلني صديق لك في المنتدى



جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا التشجيع وأتمني أن تتفضلوا على بأي أفكار لتطوير الموقع وكذلك بمساهمتكم المفيدة فى محتوى هذا الموقع :55: :55:


----------



## sseaea (27 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## كمال تيزي (31 يناير 2008)

thank you very mush for this infomations


----------



## khalled (4 فبراير 2008)

sseaea قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووور





كمال تيزي قال:


> thank you very mush for this infomations



ألف شكر:77: :77:


----------



## الكبير درويش (9 فبراير 2008)

ايوه يخالد جزاك الله خيرا ياباش مهندس


----------



## العميل الخاص (13 فبراير 2008)

مواقع مفيدة


----------



## khalled (16 فبراير 2008)

العميل الخاص قال:


> مواقع مفيدة





الكبير درويش قال:


> ايوه يخالد جزاك الله خيرا ياباش مهندس



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## london_boy (19 فبراير 2008)

thanx a,lot's


----------



## adnanadnan (11 مارس 2008)

a good begin 
congratulations!!!


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (12 مارس 2008)

_ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععاشو_


----------



## sensh (22 مارس 2008)

thnx for ur effort


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الى مهندسي البترول الاعزاء

اريد برنامج لتفسير وتقييم المجسات البئرية للبترول Log Interpretation and Evaluation 
وشكرا جزيلا مقدما

زميلكم مازن عبد الهادي


----------



## عبد الكريم الجزائر (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورعلى الموضوع


----------



## فراشة الامل (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواني مهندسين النفط ماذا يعني هذا الرمز lot


----------



## notime4life (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية وما قصرت


----------



## اشرف علي (11 مارس 2009)

واليكم الموقع الراءع في مجال البترول بكل تخصصاته موسوعة علمية بكل المقاييس

www.oilgas.mam9.com


----------



## ممدوح الملاى (11 مارس 2009)

اشكرك على هذا الموقع الممتاز


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 مارس 2009)

thank you very much >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 مارس 2009)

ما معنى رابط البريد أخي؟؟؟..............أشكرك


----------



## khalled (14 يوليو 2010)

الركن العربي للبترول والتعدين​


----------



## GeoOo (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم ونتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## khalled (17 يوليو 2010)

geooo قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم ونتمنى المزيد من العطاء



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسوني المهندس (23 يوليو 2010)

المهم مشكور على كل حال


----------



## asal_80_77 (24 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا علي تعبك*

اتمنا لك المزيد من التقدم وربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------

